# The best European Baller



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I was participate in a big discussion in a German board on this topic, but we didn't find an answer, so I decided to post it here.
Some Germans consider Antonis Fotsis as best European, but I think they're a little bit biased (maybe native Greeks).

I decided to make a poll, to see what's the public opinion in here. I will only set 3 players for selection, to make make it clear.

First one is Dirk Nowitzki. Although I'm a German I'm not much of a Dirk-Fan, but IMO he's the best European right now. Already now he achieved more than "the greatest European baller of all time", Drazen Petrovic, did. He's an NBA-Allstar, MVP-Candidate, NBA-Top10 in Scoring and Rebounds. And he was the MVP at the World Championships. That's pretty much for a 24 years old.

Second one is Predrag Stojakovic and third one is Dejan Bodiroga. I'm quite not sure who of these guys is better. Sure, Dejan has more titles, and he's the leader of the Serbian National Team. But Pedja won the MVP trophy at the European Championship in 2001, at he also was their best scorer at the Worlds 2002.

Time for your statements. Vote who's the best, comment your decision or name someone else than the guys I named.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Only three choices? How can you put in the same voice "others" Vlade Divac, Pau Gasol, Darius Songaila, Tony Parker, Toni Kukoc, Andrej Kirilenko? 

I vote for Peja, anyway.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It's a hard decision, but Dirk is my choice. Peja is a very close second.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Dirk Nowitzi


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

_>> Only three choices? How can you put in the same voice "others" Vlade Divac, Pau Gasol, Darius Songaila, Tony Parker, Toni Kukoc, Andrej Kirilenko?_

Because all these guys aren't candidates for that title at all, like Mike Bibby is no candidat for the MVP trophy.
But you can vote "other" though.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I would put Gasol in that group. He and Nowitzki aren't so distant... 

Of those 3 I vote for Nowitzki


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

_>> Of those 3 I vote for Nowitzki_

I don't mean "the best out of these three players". I mean the best European overall. And if you think it is Gasol, you could have vote "other", too. :yes:


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> I don't not mean "the best out of these three players". I mean the best European overall. And if you think it is Gasol, you could have vote "other", too.


Nowitzki is better than Gasol :yes: . But Gasol should be in the poll


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Mirsad Turckan ain't bad and as for best European of all-time, Sabonis gives Petrovic a run for his money.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I voted Nowitzki.

I think those who said that Fotsis is the best european player meant the best european that still plays in Europe. And I think that's probably true.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Dirk-- So tall, so good from 3


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I voted for Pedja, but I have to say I was biased.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> Mirsad Turckan ain't bad and as for best European of all-time, Sabonis gives Petrovic a run for his money.


----------

